# Hiawatha arrow tank



## Night cruiser (Nov 9, 2022)

Great condition Arrow Tank . Arrow tank hard to find tank -especially in this condition including the the tank inserts . Bezel   I missed placed the light  , but will look for it tmw . Will include frame & fork for a bit more $ View attachment 1729081
View attachment 1729082

View attachment 1729083

View attachment 1729084

View attachment 1729085

View attachment 1729086

View attachment 1729087

View attachment 1729085

View attachment 1729089

View attachment 1729088


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 9, 2022)

I will start it off at $1250


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Nov 10, 2022)

Is it steel or fiberglass?  Thanks


----------

